# Colorado snowpack coming back to life.



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

"Following this, by next weekend (last days of February), more frequent storms start moving in across the entire western US as large scale low pressure displaces freakishly persistent eastern Pacific (storm blocking) upper-level high pressure ridging. This means that we are expecting more frequent and significant snowfalls across the western US as a whole, as February ends and March begins."

www.snowforecast.com


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad the outlook has changed, since I last looked. I just hope it stays. 
I'm stoked to hopefully becoming back to the Ark valley in April with a smile instead of a frown. 
I hope all areas get pounded with huge, wet snow.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

above posted on February 24, 2015 for first week of March


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

can you say HELL YA !!! snow, snow, snow.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

This shouldn't be too much of a surprise for some people in CO. In Gunny, January and February are actually two of our drier months throughout the whole year, whereas March is one of the wettest, and April can be as well. It's not uncommon at all to get the bulk of our snowpack between those two months....

But regardless, glad things are looking up for you guys again! Enjoy it and post those TRs!!!


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

yetigonecrazy said:


> This shouldn't be too much of a surprise for some people in CO. In Gunny, January and February are actually two of our drier months throughout the whole year, whereas March is one of the wettest, and April can be as well. It's not uncommon at all to get the bulk of our snowpack between those two months....
> 
> But regardless, glad things are looking up for you guys again! Enjoy it and post those TRs!!!


Like the other thread where I said people are jumping to conclusions way to fast.... You have to ignore the doom and gloom until the end of March. March is arguably the best month for snow fall in our state.


----------

